# Whats a comfortable boot for (Jumps) and mountain ridding



## Cklein55 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys i do park, a lot of jumps and need a solid comfortable boot. I also ride the mountain not that that matters that much. Any recommendations i don't need a 300$ boot something good but not super pricy.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

May I suggest going to a brink and mortar store, and trying boots on until you find the ones that are the most comfortable to you? Boots are very hard to suggest since our feet are so different. Find comfortable ones and walk around in them at the store for a bit.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I would definitely try on as many boots as you can until you find the most comfortable one. I ride everything from park to pow and I have the burton restricted hail. They are super light and have just enough support and flex for park and all mountain.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Boots are the one thing I would never buy online. I have tried multiple boots of the same size on, some would hurt my heal, some would push my toes, eventually settled for a pair of DC, and the guy says to wear them around the house and can bring them back within a few days, before I actually use them. So try try try, and try again. Ask if you can take them home, with and exchange agreement if not right. I always thought boots were never park or freeride, freestly etc specific, boards on the other hand make all the difference.


----------

